# Problem with trailer -- automatic braking when Backing up.



## pbrowne (Dec 1, 2014)

When I back up with my trailer. the vehicles slams on the brakes. Help!


----------



## schagaphonic (Aug 24, 2008)

Is the "Rear Cross-Traffic" alarm active? If so, try turning it off.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

schagaphonic said:


> Is the "Rear Cross-Traffic" alarm active? If so, try turning it off.


This^ 

The OEM wiring automatically disables it when towing. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## pbrowne (Dec 1, 2014)

I disabled the rear traffic alert via the menu that's activated by the button on the left stalk. The brakes still slammed on after a few feet in reverse.


----------



## pbrowne (Dec 1, 2014)

*Found the solution!*

Turn off automatic braking when towing a trailer.

Car/Settings/Parking and maneuvering settings/Maneuver braking — uncheck this. Uncheck Rear Traffic Alert. 

Car/Settings/Assistance states/Blind Sport Mirror — uncheck this. 

I have a Tekonsha trailer wiring adapter. The VW OEM trailer wiring kit supposedly does this automatically, but I can’t confirm that.


----------



## alucinari (Mar 4, 2013)

When you're in reverse there should be an icon from auto braking on the screen. Touch that and it disables it.


----------



## pbrowne (Dec 1, 2014)

I tried tapping the icon. It turned off the beeps, but brakes still applied by themselves. I'm wondering if there isn't a control unit programming option that I could change with VCDS to make this as easy as yours. Unfortunately, researching on the web seems to show much inconsistency in coding. It appears that trailering options coding has quite a few variations. 

Even though not very convenient, I guess I'll stick with the procedure that I described above that I know works.


----------



## NZTIGUAN (May 23, 2008)

The genuine VW wiring for towing overcomes all this as well as add all sorts of safety features. The aftermarket units cannot be relied upon to do everything properly.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

pbrowne said:


> ....The VW OEM trailer wiring kit supposedly does this automatically, but I can’t confirm that.


Yeah, everyone else must be lying.....


----------

